

Announcing the Orrick Startup Reel Contest - njoglekar
http://blog.reelsurfer.com/announcing-the-orrick-startup-reel-contest/

======
staunch
_"At least half of the total time must be from videos on the Orrick TOTAL
ACCESS Youtube channel."_

...and I'm not excited about participating or viewing the results anymore. If
their stuff is great it should make it in on its own merits not because they
paid for it.

~~~
njoglekar
That's the wrong way to look at it. These videos have great sound bites, but
our point is that they are lost inside of a long video. We think this contest
will help bring those moments to life!

------
sixQuarks
I don't understand what ReelSurfer is. At first, I thought it was a way to
clip several different videos together, but it just looks like a site where
people upload videos.

What is the value proposition?

~~~
njoglekar
ReelSurfer lets you cut short clips from any video on the web and string them
together into reels. We do not let anyone upload videos.

~~~
sixQuarks
OK, I see. so is there a 15 second limit on the videos?

~~~
njoglekar
There is a 30 second limit on the clips, but the reels can be as long as you
want. Are you going to enter the contest?

~~~
sixQuarks
I don't have time, I wasted too much surfing HN and Reddit.

~~~
njoglekar
touche, thanks for the comments

